# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 14)



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2022)

*How often do you buy tools? and What's your next major tool purchase?*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
There isn’t such a thing as a hot water heater. They don’t heat hot water, they heat cold water. 
It should be called a cold water heater….


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2022)

when I need one. My Mill guy has a new electric leaf blower. twice as powerful as our Stihl. When Kathie finds that out, I will need a new tool.... and I will get the Stihl back. Democracy at work...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 3, 2022)

Very rarely right now. Got too much to store so my next move is a shop then hopefully a full size bandsaw. I got to use a friend's saw and now my little saw feels too light for what I want it to do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 3, 2022)

When I need one, but hopefully not for awhile. I just had to buy a new battery for the wifes car at 200. bucks! Then
a week later ended up having to get a new battery for one of the atv's at another 120 bucks. I can't believe the prices 
of those things now! I haven't had to buy a new battery for probably 20 years! What happened to the 79 dollar ones . LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 3, 2022)

As needed. Next major tool will be a drum sander. I do want to replace my Jointer blades with a spiral cutter head, also. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 3, 2022)

As of late,quite often,normally only as needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 3, 2022)

Most of the time over the years it's as needed. I would say I have a pretty well tooled up shop now. Most of what I purchase now are upgrades that I won't be able to afford when I retire. I would like a new grizzly 15" spiral cutterhead planer but man they are getting expensive. Maybe I'll upgrade the motor in my delta 14" bandsaw to a 1 1/2 hp, it's only a 3/4 now, but it works well. Next tool purchase will probably be 2 router lifts to instal in my outfeed table. I have one now, need 2 more. I've always wanted to mount 3 lifts in my table saw tables for making raised panel doors, it would be quick and efficient once there set up and I wouldn't have to break down the set up to use the saw, just lift the plates out if need be. This plan is so I can someday make new kitchen cabinets.
Edit: I do also plan to upgrade the shop air compressor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonkou (Apr 3, 2022)

Whenever I need or want to. Nothing major planned just consumables and upgrading the basics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Apr 3, 2022)

Too frequently. I go to estate sales pretty often and pick up tools. Not that I really need them. Just can’t pass up a good deal. Don’t have any major purchases planned in my near future. Just need to get busy with what I have.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2022)

I've been in my longest stretch of not buying tools since I started woodworking. Well, I might have picked up a small tool here and there. But I haven't bought any major tools in about 2 years. Shoot, I haven't hardly done anything in the shop in about a year. This spring and summer I do plan to get back into the shop again, but I don't have any current plans to buy any new tools. That's not to say that there aren't any tools I want to get, I just don't have any plans to purchase at this time.

Besides, with the prices on everything going up they way they have been lately, there's less room in the budget for the wants as the needs need to be covered first.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 3, 2022)

I could use so many tools ... but I don't like having tools that get used once for a project and then sit around, so I don't buy many. I did just buy a pair of Jorgenson bar clamps for $22, I thought that was a really good price for a quality clamp and as many of you have told me, you never have enough clamps. I'd love to get a bandsaw someday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jolie0708 (Apr 3, 2022)

When ever I need & if the funds allow it. Next tool purchase is going to be a jointer. Would like some more clamps as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 4, 2022)

As needed and when I can rationalize it ........which is always unless a big ticket item. Have bought a few things during the move as needed for construction like a new hammer drill. Not one of the big behemoths; but a nice Milwaukee that did the job required with relative ease. I have the brand new sliding miter saw in a box in storage........can't even get into the storage unit due to ice falling in front of the door off the roof!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm like Roger, I get most of mine from estate sales, have gotten some really good deals. Probably a drum sander is the next big thing for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greenacres2 (Apr 4, 2022)

It used to be i'd buy tools pretty regular. Then i started hanging out here...and been buying wood instead. On the days i'm quick enough. 

Actually--over the weekend on a 3-M Versaflo system. Cobbled the parts together mostly on the auction site, and total was about half of "street" but it still hurt. On the other hand, i won't be breathing in sanding dust from spalted wood any more. And...i'll use it, unlike the full-face respirator that took all the joy out of turning!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Apr 6, 2022)

Me? As needed.
Sometimes I think swmbo believes that I create projects just so I can add to the tool repertoire——- hmmmm, maybe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 6, 2022)

David Hill said:


> Me? As needed.
> Sometimes I think swmbo believes that I create projects just so I can add to the tool repertoire——- hmmmm, maybe.


Well, I never! errrr, well maybe that one time....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 6, 2022)

I but small stuff all the time, mostly at garage sales and such, I think I have 5 ROS sanders now, and 5 routers too, and a bunch of hand tools, I cant even keep track of them all. Do I need em? no, but for 5 bucks how can I pass up (for example) a porter cable sander with vs and low miles? I'm pretty well set on major tools, but my table saw just stopped working, depending on what's wrong with it, I might be looking for another table saw, since I see that ereplacement parts charges $1500 for a Powermatic 2000 motor... got my fingers crossed it is the start capacitor, ordered a MFD tester from Amazon which will arrive today, so I will soon know...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 6, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> I but small stuff all the time, mostly at garage sales and such, I think I have 5 ROS sanders now, and 5 routers too, and a bunch of hand tools, I cant even keep track of them all. Do I need em? no, but for 5 bucks how can I pass up (for example) a porter cable sander with vs and low miles? I'm pretty well set on major tools, but my table saw just stopped working, depending on what's wrong with it, I might be looking for another table saw, since I see that ereplacement parts charges $1500 for a Powermatic 2000 motor... got my fingers crossed it is the start capacitor, ordered a MFD tester from Amazon which will arrive today, so I will soon know...


What hp is that motor? A leeson or dayton with the properly sized output shaft should be half that


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 6, 2022)

I usually am good for 1 major tool purchase per year. I am just getting into woodworking and have found that it is better to buy nice once, then to buy cheap and and spend more on cheaply made tools over time. That's not to say I don't have some cheaper stuff, but I definitely prefer quality made stuff. 
My next major tool purchase is going to be a nice planer. I have been looking at powermatic and grizzly. Not real excited about spending that money, but I know it'll be better in the long run than a Dewalt bench top model.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 6, 2022)

This is a highly loaded question. Are we talking just woodworking tools here or the whole spectrum?
I have at times professed to "have more tools than man & God" yet, one trip to a flea market and you know I'm coming home with something...
Further, are we talking tools that are in daily/regular use or collections? i.e. I'm currently at twenty something vintage chainsaws... No end in sight. I do use some of them regularly and others are just because I gotta have it.
In general, if there's a tool that allows me to do something I need to do and can't do otherwise, I buy it. Mrs. Highlander would never dream of raising an objection because, we have never once ever, called a contractor to fix anything.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 6, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> What hp is that motor? A leeson or dayton with the properly sized output shaft should be half that


3 hp, yea I haven't researched it much yet, your right though, it is a ridiculous price, might have a proprietary mounting though...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 6, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> 3 hp, yea I haven't researched it much yet, your right though, it is a ridiculous price, might have a proprietary mounting though...


The proprietary mounting is very likely but you could/should be able to have the original motor professionally rebuilt for far less than $2k. Likely jumping the gun though, unless you smelled something burning while it was struggling to run, it's very probably just the capacitor or some other small component. In fact, are you sure it's the motor and not the start switch or something?


----------

